# SP Handwriting



## Korvyna

FiNiTe said:


> I love my shitty cell phone camera. :dry:
> 
> People Potentiality Newsletter << Do any of you have handwriting that displays these characteristics? For example, I noticed that a lot of us do have flat-topped Rs or letter connections. Just something I recalled while looking at this thread.


Interesting! I do have several of those characteristics. I write fast, so my r's tend to not have the flat top, but almost all of the other questions I could apply to myself!


----------



## carbohydrate

this thumbnail is irritating OH WELL


----------



## ZaRocks

Here's mine. Have fun with it.


----------



## ster

ZaRocks said:


> Here's mine. Have fun with it.


I love it! It looks so free spirited. The subtle swirls and legibility bring a sense of freedom. puahaha.


----------



## VenusMisty

ster, we have the same handwriting. I find that I also really like writing on chalkboards. When I do journal entries, I find that I sometimes care more about how the handwriting looks than what I am writing! Imagery is more important than content.


----------



## ster

VenusMisty said:


> I find that I sometimes care more about how the handwriting looks than what I am writing! Imagery is more important than content.


Same. It's hard to take my focus off my writing, and it robs me from fully concentrating on the content. Sometimes I really worry. :|


----------



## Narrator

Korvyna said:


>


You're the only other person I've seen do the diagonal line on t's...


----------



## Darner

(i know, spelling mistake in the word handwriting )
i also tend to do diagonals on t ... that means anything? i was quite into graphology but it's a lot of things you have to check - slope, length of "lower" letters (g, j, y, p ...) and "upper" letters (t, l, h ...), space between words, connection between letters, line through t, dot above i, width of loops ...

(and it's true what i have written, people admire my handwriting which actually insults me because that is not a pretty handwriting!?)


----------



## aLaKing

ster said:


>


I don't write in cursive.


----------



## feelionnaire

Alrighty then.


----------



## lunaticrabbits

...well, i sent this from my phone so i don't know how it turned out lol


----------



## thatcatlyfe

so here it is


----------



## ADVluv4life

It won't load for me, darn.


----------



## Monroe

aka messy


----------



## Dagmar

Well. That is something.


----------



## Mange

View attachment 543970


Excerpt from a book about jack the ripper


----------



## Jagbas




----------



## atamagasuita




----------



## pwowq

Fantastic. Take every pic at page 4. Add it up and you get my handwriting. Writing pretty takes too much effort. On the plus side I can read the most fubar handwriting without much effort.


----------



## Angelo

aw, dammit
now i have to write something
and i cant just write something
i have to use my special pen!
then i have to clean the ink out of it!!!!!
dammit!
oh
i almost forgot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i also have to write something with a deep meaning
the deepest meaning
so deep you cant understand it
i shall use something from a story of a cloud
, nobody can understand that!
(if you do understand it then please tell! youtube.com/watch?v=gY70W-Ay014)
(ok maybe i do understand it a little, and it is really morbid)
what was i doing....
oh yeah..
dammit...

*its on the next page


----------



## Angelo




----------



## The red spirit

Angelo said:


>


RIP galaxy s6 :crushed:


----------



## The red spirit

My handwriting
View attachment 624610


----------



## Electra

Angelo said:


> aw, dammit
> now i have to write something
> and i cant just write something
> i have to use my special pen!
> then i have to clean the ink out of it!!!!!
> dammit!
> oh
> i almost forgot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i also have to write something with a deep meaning
> the deepest meaning
> so deep you cant understand it
> i shall use something from a story of a cloud
> , nobody can understand that!
> (if you do understand it then please tell! youtube.com/watch?v=gY70W-Ay014)
> (ok maybe i do understand it a little, and it is really morbid)
> what was i doing....
> oh yeah..
> dammit...
> 
> *its on the next page


White cloud(s) and mountain? 
* waits exitedly *


----------



## Electra

The red spirit said:


> RIP galaxy s6 :crushed:


I still use samsung galaxy s2. I your graffity style letters


----------



## Electra

Starflakes said:


>


  I like it a lot, Please write more.


----------



## The red spirit

Electra2 said:


> I still use samsung galaxy s2. I your graffity style letters


S2 was the best S ever, other Ss weren't such legendary devices, keep it. I wanted it, but got ace 2 at time. It was good, but laggy and I saw S2 playing latest games in 2015, best smartphone ever.


----------



## Electra

The red spirit said:


> S2 was the best S ever, other Ss weren't such legendary devices, keep it. I wanted it, but got ace 2 at time. It was good, but laggy and I saw S2 playing latest games in 2015, best smartphone ever.


Thanks  
I remember I was like, I GOT to get that cool new phone asap! XD
Now I guess it vintage ))
But Ive come to realize it's allways a new "better" thing out there, like every few months. Best to save up not just go for the next new phone but for the revolutionary one that really take the phone to the next level like the first smartphone did.
Offcourse the commercials usually claim that for every new phone that arrives so it's best to trust one self.


----------



## The red spirit

Electra2 said:


> Thanks
> I remember I was like, I GOT to get that cool new phone asap! XD
> Now I guess it vintage ))
> But Ive come to realize it's allways a new "better" thing out there, like every few months. Best to save up not just go for the next new phone but for the revolutionary one that really take the phone to the next level like the first smartphone did.
> Offcourse the commercials usually claim that for every new phone that arrives so it's best to trust one self.


I had galaxy tab 10.1 at that time. It was revolutionary, but not as much as S2


----------



## Pastelle




----------



## The red spirit

Pastelle said:


> View attachment 628234


Looks like your nails are painted :laughing:


----------



## Pastelle

The red spirit said:


> Looks like your nails are painted :laughing:


I get that alot. They're just naturally shiny.


----------



## The red spirit

Pastelle said:


> I get that alot. They're just naturally shiny.


My friend always looked like he had lipstick on his lips and he is man, that was funny


----------



## Stawker

Not SP, but this is me tutoring an 8th grader some math over the internet. This is the only pic I have of my handwriting which is on my laptop. I usually write much better but you get the idea. Everything about me is just gorgeous.









I'll add my Urdu handwriting too because it's on my lappy. le me writing urdu after 3 years:


----------



## The red spirit

Stawker said:


> Not SP, but this is me tutoring an 8th grader some math over the internet. This is the only pic I have of my handwriting which is on my laptop. I usually write much better but you get the idea. Everything about me is just gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 628514
> 
> 
> I'll add my Urdu handwriting too because it's on my lappy. le me writing urdu after 3 years:
> View attachment 628522


Nice writing, but sometimes hardly understandable


----------



## Stawker

The red spirit said:


> Nice writing, but sometimes hardly understandable


I blame the illegibility on the camera quality and low lighting lol. I usually keep the lights off in my room.


----------



## The red spirit

Stawker said:


> I blame the illegibility on the camera quality and low lighting lol. I usually keep the lights off in my room.


It's not lighting, it's your writing, that makes it hardly understandable sometimes


----------



## Stawker

The red spirit said:


> It's not lighting, it's your writing, that makes it hardly understandable sometimes


Well, this is the first time I've had that complaint. Thanks for the feedback anyway.


----------



## The red spirit

Stawker said:


> Well, this is the first time I've had that complaint. Thanks for the feedback anyway.


I found that those who write super nice, have hardly understandable letters, while I can understand my shit well, but everyone says it's ugly.


----------



## The red spirit

@Angelo


----------

